# Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2010)

Servus Teichfreunde

Angeregt durch die Diskussion im „Schlammsauger-Thread“ möchte ich hier mal meine Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Biotope darlegen.

*Naturteiche ohne Besatz*
Hier würde ich von einer gänzlichen Reinigung absehen.
Warum ?
Bei ausreichendem Pflanzenbewuchs werden die eingebrachten Nährstoffe (Laub, Pollen) fast gänzlich von den Pflanzen (auch Algen) aufgezehrt. Falls doch ein Nährstoffüberschuß vorhanden sein sollte (zu wenige Pflanzen im Teich) werden diese durch Algen aufgebraucht.
Diese entstanden Algen bilden ein besonders gutes Milieu für Insektenlarven, Bakterien, Ein- und Mehrzeller, die man durch entfernen der Algen „himmelt“. Diese sind aber für eine intakte Teichbiologie notwendig und bringt dadurch den Teich in einen stabilen Zustand.

Verlanden ?

Wem stört es ?

Bei meinem Pflanzenteich erkenne ich jetzt schon (Fertigstellung im Sept. 2010), wo sich Blätter ansammeln. Diese Zonen sind durch starken Pflanzenbewuchs in der Lage den anfallenden Eintrag abzubauen, falls nicht, wird dort immer mehr „verlanden“. Diese Verlandungszonen liegen im Moment ca. 15cm unter Wasser und beanspruchen eine Fläche (alles zusammen) von 1,5m². Mich stört es nicht im geringsten wenn sich in diesen Zonen eine Verlandung ergibt.

Was verliere ich den ?

Ein bisschen Wasservolumen …. Und ??? …. Kratzt mich überhaupt nicht.

Im Gegenteil, durch diese Verlandung bekommen die Pflanzen bestes Substrat und werden es mir durch üppiges Wachstum danken.
Weiters wird sich dort ein eine verstärkte Insekten/Bakterien Aktivität breitmachen, ist doch durch die Erosion die Wassertemperatur um einige Grad höher als im freien Wasser.

Also alles in allem erkenne ich für mich das ich keinesfalls eingreifen werde.

*Naturteiche mit Besatz*
Bei moderaten, angepassten Besatz würde ich auch in diesem Fall von einer Reinigung absehen.
Bei Überbesatz würde ich eher den Besatz reduzieren als eine Reinigung durchführen.

*Teiche mit Besatz und Filtertechnik*
Durch die Filtertechnik wird versucht einen Teil des Überbesatzes zu kompensieren.

Dadurch ergiebt sich für mich das gleiche Ergebnis, wie für Naturteiche mit Besatz.
Also keine Reinigung, außer des Filters nötig.

*Koiteiche*
Durch die von den meisten Koikichis bevorzugte „Ich will ja meine Koi sehen“ ….
... kommt eine besondere Konstellation zu Stande.
Einerseits will man Fische so natürlich wie möglich halten, andererseits will man sie auch sehen.
Hier kann man nur einen Kompromiss schließen.

Der für meinen zukünftigen Koiteich so aussehen wird.
Tiefzone: Kies-Bodengrund
Seichtzone: Sandbodengrund der auch verschlammen darf.
In dieser Seichtzone befindet sich natürlich ein Bodenablauf und eine angepasste Strömung, die so gestaltet ist, daß sich der aufgewühlte Schlamm nicht in die Tiefzone absetzt.

Eventuell auftretende Algen dürfen bleiben und werde ich nicht entfernen, aus obengenannten (Naturteich) Gründen.

Was will ich mit dem Thread sagen ….

Wenn man mit offenen Augen durch die Teichwelt geht, ergibt sich für mich ein Bild, wo es manchmal sinnvoller ist die Natur, Natur sein zu lassen, als wenn man andauernd versucht der Natur auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Jedes Eingreifen des Menschen, auch wenn wir unsere Teiche selbst geschaffen haben, verschiebt die Biologie des Teiches nur immer ins „negative“ (an den Schrauben drehen) und nie ins „Positive“.

Um es klar auszusprechen, Schlammsaugen ist für mich ein No-Go, denn wenn es Notwendig wird, habe ich irgend einen Fehler beim Bau oder bei der Bepflanzung oder beim Besatz gemacht. Dies sollte man ändern und nicht einen Gedanken an einen Schlammsauger verschwenden.

Zum Abschluss noch einen Artikel über eine Reinigungsaktion eines Biotops in Berlin ….

_"Seit dem Jahr 2007  beobachte ich mitten in Berlin einen Entwässerungsgraben mit einem Regenauffangbecken, an dem sich eine erfreuliche Vielzahl von  Libellen angesiedelt hatte. Im Winter 2009/2010 wurde dieses in Reinickendorf gelegene Biotop, im Auftrag ….(bringe ich noch in Erfahrung), gründlich mittels schwerem Gerät gesäubert.

Es wurde der gesamte, sich im Laufe der Zeit gesammelte, Faulschlamm ausgeräumt , der Graben etwas verbreitert , die Vegetation im Wasser und an den Ufern entfernt. 

Nach Auskunft eines Mitarbeiters des beauftragten Gartenbau-Unternehmens,vermutlich um dem Wasser nach starken Regenfällen einen besseren Abfluss zu gewähren. Mit dem Schlamm wurde die sich im und am Wasser befindliche Flora, selbstverständlich auch fast alles im Wasser lebende Getier entfernt. Falls noch nicht bekannt: die Larven der Libellen leben räuberisch im Wasser.

Im Rahmen der “Pflegemaßnahmen” wurde ganz offensichtlich keineswegs irgend ein Schutzgedanke verschwendet. 
Aus meiner Sicht und der des erwähnten Mitarbeiters ging es wohl nur darum, dass sich in den Jahren zuvor zahlreiche kleine sekundäre Flachwasser Biotope gebildet hatten und man befürchtete, dass nach Gewittergüssen eine Überschwemmungsgefahr bestünde und so ein paar umliegende Wohnhäuser und der naheliegende Friedhof geflutet werden könnten. 
Dazu muss ich erläutern, dass der Graben etwa 1,5 Meter breit war , das Regenauffangbecken in etwa der Größe eines halben Fußballfeldes  entspricht.
Das Ganze liegt in einer ca. 30 Meter breiten und ca.3 Meter tiefen  Senke. 

Breitblättriger  Rohrkolben, verschiedene Schilfgräser,  Binsen, Seggen, Gelbe Wasserlilien,  Wasserminze,  Blutweiderich, Weidensträucher und vieles mehr umsäumten die Ufer. Rund herum eine Feuchtwiese mit massenhaft, schönen Wildpflanzen und Gräsern. An den Hängen Trockenrasenpflanzen. Quasi ein Lebensraum für eine Vielzahl verschiedener Insekten, Amphibien und Vögel. Leider auch von einigen achtlosen Bürgern als Hundeauslaufgelände genutzt.
Auf den umliegenden Wegen stehen Schilder “Geschützte Grünanlage” und weitere Schilder mit der Aufschrift ” Betreten der Uferzone ist untersagt” oder so ähnlich. 
Ich bin im übrigen im Besitz einer Ausnahmegenehmigung , erteilt vom Senator für Verkehrs und Stadtentwicklung.

Alles wurde platt gemacht, die Abundanzen verschiedener Arten stark minimiert, andere Arten sind gar verschwunden. Das Wasser läuft nach Regengüssen nicht wesentlich schneller ab, lediglich die Überschwemmungszonen sind nicht mehr oder nur für ein paar Tage vorhanden. Diese Überschwemmungszonen bilden sekundäre Flachwasser, die für einige Larven verschiedener Libellenarten, die ihre Eier ins Trockene werfen, überlebenswichtig sind.
Insgesamt blieben die Südliche Mosaikjungfer, Keilfleck-Mosaikjungfer,  Feuerlibelle,  Gefleckte Smaragdlibelle,  Kleines Granatauge,   Großes Granatauge,  Gemeine Weidenjungfer, Gebänderte Prachtlibelle und schließlich die Gefleckte Heidelibelle im Jahr 2010 komplett aus.  Vierfleck,  Großer Blaupfeil,  Plattbauch , Blutrote -, Gemeine – , Große – und Schwarze Heidelibelle in einer weitaus geringeren Stückzahl, als in den Jahren zuvor und auffallend später, als an anderen Biotopen, vermutlich aufgrund von Futtermangel. Wenige Frühe Adonislibellen, Hufeisen-Azurjungfern, Große Pechlibellen, Große Königslibellen, Gemeine Becherjungfern, Gemeine Binsenjungfern.   Spinnen blieben fast vollständig aus, Amphibien fehlten gänzlich.

Dennoch war bei schönem Wetter ein recht reges Treiben am Gewässer zu beobachten, jedoch auch durch einer Menge  Heidelibellen, die offensichtlich wieder neu zugewandert sind, da ich kaum frisch geschlüpfte Tiere oder Exuvien finden konnte. Im Winter durchsiebte ich fast vergeblich den verbliebenen Grund nach Larven, auch hatte ich kaum Beifänge von anderen aquatischen Larven oder Kleintieren, die sich als Futter eignen.

Eines Tages traf ich dort einen Naturfotografen, mit dem ich bereits zuvor schon ein paar mal ins Gespräch kam. Ich schilderte ihm, wie entsetzt ich über die Zerstörung des einst so artenreichen Biotops bin. Er erwiderte mir, dass er das nicht so schlimm fände, schließlich sind doch reichlich Libellen da, auch die Pflanzen seien alle wieder in schönster Blüte, er schätze es ist doch alles in etwa genauso, als im Jahr zuvor. Nur käme es ihn  in diesem Jahr so vor, als gäbe wesentlich mehr blutsaugende Plagegeister. Die Mücken würden ihn regelmäßig derart attackieren, dass er ohne sich zuvor chemisches Zeugs auf seinem Körper gesprüht zu haben, nicht dorthin begeben würde.

Das Biotop sah in der Tat im August so aus, als wäre nichts zerstört, nur wurde es derart stark verändert, dass einige Arten wohl dort keinen geeigneten Lebensraum mehr finden und so für immer verloren sind. Die vermehrte Anzahl der Mücken ist bereits ein kleines Zeichen der Natur,dass das biologische Gleichgewicht gestört wurde.

Was ich mit dieser Schilderung eigentlich aufzeigen möchte, ist die Tatsache, mit welcher unterschiedlichen Sichtweise die Natur betrachtet wird. Durch meine Teilnahme auf unterschiedlichen Internetplattformen fiel mir schon häufiger auf, dass einige Leute auch recht schnell von “haufenweise Insekten ” sprechen, jedoch immer nur die gleichen fotografieren. Darauf angesprochen meinen sie dann mindestens 20 Stück von der Art bei sich gesehen zu haben. 20 x die gleiche Art ist mancher Orte viel, allerdings im Vergleich vor ca.60 Jahren nichts. Leider konnte ich es selbst nicht erleben, jedoch wurde in älterer Literatur oftmals beschrieben, wie Scharen von Libellen, den Himmel verdunkelten. Sie sammelten sich um gemeinsam in den Süden zu  fliegen oder kamen in Scharen über die Alpen eingeflogen. Leider gehören diese Phänomene der Vergangenheit an. 

Es ist fünf vor zwölf, wann reagiert die Politik ?

Ist es Unwissenheit oder Gleichgültigkeit ? Die Maßnahmen hätten mit dem gleichen Nutzen durch geführt werden können, ohne wichtigen Lebensraum zu zerstören , in dem die Arbeiten in 2 Abschnitten , verteilt auf 2 Winter durch geführt worden wären. Vermutlich jedoch wäre das ein wenig zu teurer geworden. Das ist die Natur offensichtlich nicht wert.

Wir müssen den Tieren Lebensraum bieten, Lebensraum und Tier gleichermaßen respektieren, achten,schützen, wollen wir unseren Kindern, Enkelkindern und deren Kinder ermöglichen, sich an unserer herrlichen, so aufeinander abgestimmten Natur und deren Artenvielfalt, zu erfreuen. 

Haben sie nicht selbst schon des öfteren den Eindruck gehabt, in ihrer Kindheit viel mehr Schmetterlinge gesehen zu haben als heute ? 
Haben sie jemals hinterfragt warum ?
Wie können wir Libellen schützen ? 
Was können wir zum Naturschutz beitragen ? 
Was kann jeder einzelne dazu beitragen? 

Oft sind es nur ganz kleine Dinge, die schon große Wirkung erzielen, sowohl im negativen, als auch im positiven Sinne.

Wir müssen Lebensräume schützen, erhalten und/oder verbessern ! 

Artenvielfalt erhalten, denn mit jeder Art unserer Flora und Fauna die verschwindet, folgt wiederum eine Art, die von der anderen in einer gewissen Weise abhängig ist. 
Jedes Lebewesen erfüllt einen Zweck, nur leider kennen wir noch nicht all die komplexen Zusammenhänge.

Hier also folgt von Zeit zu Zeit  mehr zu diesem umfassenden, schwierigen Thema.

Ihr/euer Andreas Thomas Hein"_
Quelle

Dies sollte uns doch mal die Augen öffnen ….. :beten

Auch unsere Teiche sind kleine/große Universen. 
Warum bauen wir uns welche in unsere Gärten ..... ???
Um eine Artenvielfalt in unsere Gärten zu bringen und die gilt es unter allen Umständen zu erhalten und nicht durch "Unseren Reinheits-Sinn" wieder zu zerstören.

Ich bitte um eine rege Diskussion ..... sagt was Euch am Herzen liegt ....

Ps.: entschuldigt bitte den langen Text , es ist doch mehr als von mir angedacht


----------



## Eugen (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unser Teiche*

Hallo Helmut

ich kann deinem Beitrag nur voll zustimmen.
So mach ich es schon seit Jahren und bin recht zufrieden.
Auch wenn der ein oder andere meint,mein Teich wäre ein Dreckloch 
Der Verlandung kann man durch Ausdünnen der Wurzelmassen in der Flachwasserzone entgegenwirken.
Schlamm sammelt sich bei mir kaum an. Auch nach Jahren sehe ich noch die Kiesel am Teichgrund.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo Helmut,

Das ist ein sehr guter Beitrag, der mir schon lange am Herzen liegt.
Angefangen hat es damals im Rahmen der "Flurbereinigung" , in derem Zuge mit hohem Kostenaufwand alle Bäche und z.T. auch Flüsse begradigt und strömungstechnisch optimiert wurden.
Als damals noch Jungendlicher hatte ich schon erkannt, daß das nicht gut sein kann und hatte damit mehr Weitblick als alle Politiker zusammen.
Zum Glück hat man das auch ekannt und baut Stellenweise wieder zurück. Doch der Altzustand ist lange nicht wieder hergestellt. Gräben und Tümpel in denen ich als Kind __ Stichlinge und __ Molche gefangen habe, fallen im Sommer trocken. Von Leben ist kaum noch eine Spur. Der Irrsinn ist, daß das Wasser auf den Äckern über Drainagen schnell abgeführt wird und im Sommer beregnet wird. 
Die Flurbereinigung wurde als Fehler erkannt. Heute nennt man das Landschaftspflege. Da werden Entwässerungsgräben in regelmäßigen Abständen vom "Unkraut" befreit. Das Entwässerungsgräben auch ein Biotop darstellen hat sich noch nicht rumgesprochen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gunnar (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo Helmut, Hallo Leute.

  Super toller Beitrag. Ist zwar sehr lang allerdings habe ich ihn mit viel Interesse gelesen.
  Ich halte es bei unserem Schwimmteich genauso. Die ersten Jahre von 2002 bis 2004 war ich ganz "wild" auf reinigen des Teiches. Seit 2006 kam bei mir im Winter die Modellbahn mit hinzu. Seit dem hatte ich weniger Lust in der kalten Jahreszeit unseren Schwimmteich zu pflegen. 
  ...und ich muss sagen, dass es auch ohne Reinigung die langen Jahre funktioniert. Muß dazu bemerken, dass wir sehr viel Laub durch die sehr nahe stehenden Bäume im Teich haben. Aber das stört nicht!
  Im diesem Jahr war ich im Frühjahr in unserem Teich tauchen und habe mir angeschaut, wie und wo sich der Schlamm sammelt und wo evtl. Problemstellen sind. Konnte feststellen, dass sich die Blätter vom Winter 2009/2010 komplett zersetzt hatten und nur noch eine leichte Schlammschicht von ca. 5-7cm in Bereichen angesammelt hat, wo der Teich am tiefsten ist . Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch! Also haben doch die Tierchen im Teich volle Arbeit geleistet, und das auch in der kalten Jahreszeit!
  Habe dann allerdings den selbst gebauten Sauger rausgeholt, um gezielt an den Stellen zu saugen, die ich für notwendig hielt. Alles bekommt man sowieso nicht heraus!  .. und das ist auch gut so.

  Allen eine schöne Woche


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Mahlzeit.

Interessanter Beitrag Helmut. 

In unserem naturnahmen Teich (null Technik, null schuppiger Besatz) saugt niemand Schlamm. Allerdings könnte das im doch recht steil abfallenden Tiefbereich mal irgendwann nötig werden. Darüber mache ich mir dann in 5 - 10 Jahren mal Gedanken. 
Was ich aber regelmäßig entferne: 
abgestorbene Blätter + Blüten (vor allem der Seerosen)
Teile der Fadenalgen
Blätter, sofern überhaupt vorhanden und eben erreichbar - zum Glück fällt da momentan noch nicht sooviel an
Herbstputz gab es bisher keinen. Die Quittung ist, dass nun ein Teil der kleinen __ Rohrkolben in den Teich umgebrochen ist. Was solls...
Diesbezüglich stimme ich mit Dir überein.


Wenn jetzt aber hier eine Brücke zum Ackerbau/Entwässerung geschlagen wird, muss ich (aus eigener Betroffenheit) deutlich widersprechen!
Wir bewässerten in all den Jahren (fast 10 kenne ich meinen Mann nun mittlerweile) erst 2x einen verschwindend geringen Teil unserer Felder (ca. 5%). Der Rest hätte gar keinen Brunnen für solch ein Vorhaben. Dies geschah in den sehr trockenen Zeiten. 2003 - Ihr erinnert Euch noch an diesen fürchterlichen Sommer? Selbst auf der Koppel wurde das Gras knapp, weil nichts mehr nach wuchs! Und dann nochmal im Frühsommer diesen Jahres. Dabei wurden jeweils nur die Zwiebeln und dieses Jahr z.T. die Rüben (um die Quote unter allen Umständen zu erfüllen) mit etwas Wasser versorgt. Dann kam zum Glück wieder ausreichend Regen und wir konnten den Aufwand sein lassen. 
Wenn die Vorflut jedoch nicht gepflegt wird (wie bei uns seit nunmehr 20 Jahren!), dann sind das die Folgen:


 

 


Das mittlere Bild zeigt einen Entwässerungsgraben, welcher nur sporadisch von den Anrainern gepflegt wird/werden kann. Im weiteren Verlauf ist er recht hübsch bewachsen (UW-Pflanzen, __ Froschlöffel, __ Iris, Weiden am Rand usw.), sogar zwei Flutbecken wurden mit eingebunden. Geholfen hat das Ganze nichts, da der Abfluß Richtung Sachsen-Anhalt nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und der Grundwasserstand zwischenzeitlich einfach zu nah an der Bodenoberfläche lag. Richtung Anhalt hat man schlichtweg vor ca. 7 Jahren (ich erinnere mich noch an das Murren von Schwiegerpa und Joachim) den Graben BEIDSEITIG schön naturnah bepflanzt. Wie man das Ganze gedenkt zu räumen, wurde nicht erwähnt, denn diese Gräben verlanden zusehens. 
Ergebnis:      
Die gelbliche Fläche (3.Bild) können wir nun schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nutzen...

Drainagen dienen dazu, die Böden bearbeitbar zu machen. Früher wurden oft genug in unserer Gegend Gitterräder verwendet oder man warf die Saat einfach nur per Hand auf den Boden und arbeitete sie irgendwie mit einer Egge ein => Erträge? Preise?
Im Moment haben wir noch 10 oder 12 ha Mais stehen, die wir wohl frühstens beim ersten stärkeren Frost vom Acker bekommen. Unser doch im Vergleich recht leichter und kleiner Drescher steckte bereits 1x fest und das reicht uns völlig. Dem Boden ist mit den entstehenden Schadverdichtungen, wie sie Frank zeigte, definitiv nicht gedient! (Gesetz zum Schutz des Bodens....)
Wir können seit Wochen kaum was bewerkstelligen, ab Ende November ist dann von Amtswegen (nach meinem Wissen) Schluß mit Pflügen. Das heißt Sommerfurche pflügen, was die Erträge mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit erheblich mindert... 

Einer der vielen Entwässerungs-/Straßengräben, die nicht mehr tun, wofür sie da sind. Bei uns waren das nie Biotope... Das sollte man also auch differenziert betrachten!
 
So geht dann (hoffentlich!!) auch der Straßenunterbau flöten und die Straßenmeisterei besinnt sich darauf, dass Grabenpflege eben nicht nur aus 2x mulchen besteht. 
Wenn wir sowas anmahnen, wird uns gesagt, wir sollen halt nach und nach selbst räumen (damit sich niemand aufregt).
Dass uns unsere heiß und innig "geliebten" Schrebergärtner mit einer an Ignoranz grenzenden Gleichgültigkeit eben jene Gräben Jahr für Jahr mit Äpfeln, Blättern, Schutt, Müll usw. zusätzlich verfüllen, möchte ich nicht unerwähnt lassen. :evil

Dazu werden uns als Ausgleichsmaßnahmen (Flughafen, Autobahn, ICE und weiß der Geier wofür noch) Bäume + Sträucher auf die mit Drainagen durchzogenen Ackerflächen gesetzt. Soweit, so gut. Gegen Natur haben wir nichts, solang auch auf uns etwas Rücksicht genommen wird!
Die tollen Bäume wurzeln jedoch recht flott in diese Drainagen, verstopfen sie und sorgen dann nachhaltig für Dauervernässungen. Davon könnte ich reichlich aktuelle Bilder machen. 

Wir haben keine Ahnung, ob und wie wir uns dagegen wehren können...
Alles in allem sind wegen solcher Wasserschäden derzeit reichlich ganze Felder oder Teilbereiche schlichtweg unbestell-/befahrbar. Ob es im Frühjahr wirklich besser wird, weiß niemand.

So genug OT gejammert.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo Helmut und alle anderen Zustimmer,

Sehr schöner Beitrag, dem ich nur beipfichten kann. Deine von vornherein durchdachte Teichanlage wird Dir und auch Deinen Fischen freude machen. 
Denn auch die Fische sollen es ja so artgerecht wie es nur irgend geht gehalten werden in unseren kleinen Teichen.

Mit bedacht ein wenig Ordnung machen alle paar Jahre läßt sich bei vielen sicher nicht vermeiden, ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, aber es wird langsam immer besser.

Zum Beispiel finde ich Nikolai seinen Teich ein gutes Beispiel, wie Koi in einem gepflegten und natürlichen Teich leben können (Der ist einfach schön, ich mußte es mal sagen)

Ich denke man muß jeden Entwässerungsgraben für sich betrachten und wenn er wichtige Funktionen hat, ist es schon besser die zu putzen (wie Annett es geschrieben hat), als dass unsere Häuser geflutet werden. Oder man legt sie gleich so an, dass eine Verlandung über einige Jahre kalkuliert ist. (Keine Ahnung, wirklich nicht.)

Lasst uns bitte beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben....

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo Thomas,



> Zum Beispiel finde ich Nikolai seinen Teich ein gutes Beispiel, wie Koi in einem gepflegten und natürlichen Teich leben können (Der ist einfach schön, ich mußte es mal sagen)



Danke  oops


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Das Problem mit einem "ungeputzen" Teich fängt bei viel Geduld an.
Diese Geduld müssen vor allem Teichneubauer an den Tag legen.

Bei mir war es so:

Wir haben den Teich gebaut, schön Wasser rein, die ersten Pflanzen rein und haben uns gefreut, geschafft...

Eine Woche später sah der neue Teich richtig Sch... aus, obwohl da ja erst ganz frisches und ganz sauberes Wasser reingekommen ist.
Jetzt fing meine Frau an "Wir müssen da neues Wasser rein machen gug mal wie das aussieht... unser Nachbar hat seit 20 Jahren einen Teich bei dem sah es noch nie so aus wie in unserem schönen neuen mit frischem Wasser gefülten Teich...

Ich, Ahnung, wie ich hatte "Schatz das wird schon wart's nur ab" und zum Ende der Saison sah das Ganze nicht wirklich besser aus, das Wasser war einfach grün.

Das Jahr drauf haben wir nochmal extrem an Pflanzen nachgelegt und das Wasser war glasklar und ich hatte Glück, dass sich das warten gelohnt hat.

Wir sind in den Urlaub gefahren und die Schwiegereltern haben Haus und Hof gehütet. Lieb wie Sie sind, sind sie hingegeangen und haben den Teich mal so richtig geputzt.
Nachdem wir aus dem Urlaub zurückkamen war der Teich so grün, das man kaum das Wasser erkennen konnte. 

Das hieß wieder warten und Geduld haben. Heute ist der Teich kristallklar, die Wasserwerte sind bestens und es gibt eigentlich nix zu tun. 
Die ! wenigen ! Fadenalgen sind überall und machen den Teich eigentlich erst schön.  

Aber auf dem Kies liegt eine dünne Schicht abgestorbener Algen. Diese gefallen mir aus optischen Gründen nicht, also müssen die weg. 
Ich überlege noch, ob ich weiter warte, da es immer weniger geworden ist, oder ob ich die dann doch absauge. 
Da der Winter wie jedes Jahr wiederewartend schnell gekommen ist, wird es dieses Jahr eh nix mehr.
Das überleg ich mir noch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Turbo (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo zusammen

Da sich alle so schön einig sind muss endlich mal eine gegenteilige Meinung her. Sonst wird es doch langweilig.
Als Teichneuling muss ich da doch einfach wiedersprechen. 

Mit dem möglichst wenig machen (sofern die Wasserwerte stimmen) bin ich einig.
Das gilt nicht nur für den Teich sondern auch für Aquarien.

Dennoch finde ich, gibt es Ausnahmen. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir solch einen Teichsauger gekauft. 
Mein "Naturnaher" Teich welchen ich im Sommer 2009 gebaut habe, hat klares Wasser und gute Wasserwerte. Gepflanzt wurden viele Pflanzen welche aber noch klein sind und einige Jahre brauchen, bis sie die gewünschte Grösse haben.
Dennoch reut mich das Geld um nochmal das bereits gepflanzte zu kaufen und in zwei-drei Jahren aus Platzmangel wieder zu entsorgen.
Sobald die Tage kälter wurden haben sich die Fadenalgen sprunghaft vermehrt da die Bepflanzung Ihren Bedarf reduziert hat.
Einige Zeit später sind diese Algen wieder abgestorben und auf den Grund gesunken. 
Das Wasser ist seit Teichbau immer schön klar, so das Sicht bis zum Grund vorhanden ist.

Meine Überlegung welche für den massvollen Saugereinsatz spricht:
Wenn ich die abgestorbene Algenmasse im Teich belasse, haben die Algen welche im Frühling nicht so hohe Ansprüche an Licht und Temperatur haben wie die Teichbepflanzung eine tolle Startdüngung um von Anfang an richtig schön aufzublühen. 
Ich habe massvoll und vorsichtig einen Teil der abgestorbenen Algen rausgesaugt. 
Damit habe ich zumindest einen Teil der Startdüngung entfernt. 
Algen wird es im Frühling sicherlich dennoch geben, aber in akzeptierbaren Massen.

Ich bin überzeugt, das dieser Saugeinsatz vor dem nächsten Winter nicht mehr erforderlich ist. Bis dann sollte die Bepflanzung so weit sein. 

Ach ja, nur der Ehrlichkeit halber. Ich habe mich bemüht, wirklich sorgfältig und tierschonend zu arbeiten. 
Dennoch konnte ich nicht verhindern, das einige Libellenlarven abgesaut wurden. 
Einige konnte ich retten. Einige haben es aber leider nicht geschafft.

Fazit: Wenn nochmals ein Sauger Einsatz, unbedingt mit Netz auf dem Auslaufschlauch welches gefüllt wieder in den Teich gehängt werden kann, damit das Getier den Weg zurück findet. Die Tiere auf dem Platz einzusammeln und wieder in den Teich zu befördern muss nicht sein.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo alle zusammen,
sehr interessantes Thema
Ich habe ja einen naturnahen Teich mit Moderlieschenbesatz.
Ich halte es auch so wie Helmut es beschrieben hat.
Keine Reinigung - lediglich den Laubeinfall im Herbst beseitige ich und die abgefaulten
Seerosenblätter entferne ich ebenfalls. Im Sommer kommt ab und zu ein Algenschmodder
hoch - diesen keschere ich ab. Ich habe neben meinem Teich noch einen größeren Kübel in dem Rohrschilf wächst - in diesen geb ich den abgekescherten Schmodder hin.
Was mir nächstes Jahr etwas Kopfzerbrechen machen wird ist, wenn ich meinen ganzen
Teich entleere, (wegen Teichvergrößerung) werde ich zwar den ganzen Schmodder händisch
abschöpfen und in ein größeres Maurerschafferl geben.
Aber ob ich dann nach Teichfertigstellung den Algenschmodder wieder in den Teich gebe
das weis ich noch nicht.
Ich werde mit Sicherheit alle Libellenlarven und sonst alles ersichtliche Kleinlebewesen umsetzen - aber die ganze Algenbrühe wieder zurückschütten - da kann ich mich noch nicht durchringen.
Um Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ansonsten will ich auch in Zukunft auf eine Reinigung verzichten, was in 10 - 15 Jahren ist 
kann ich eh nicht beurteilen. Aber in den 1 1/2 Jahren seitdem der Teich existiert hält
sich der Schlammeintrag sehr in Grenzen.
Hab aber auch eine recht üppige Unterwasserbepflanzung und nur eine mäßige
Algenbildung, diese hauptsächlich im Mai/Juni aber das ganze Jahr klares Wasser
und Bodensicht ( gut ist ja nur 1m).

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hi Patrik,

ja, endlich mal jemand, er dagegenspricht...

Nein, letztllich habe ich es änlich gemacht wie Du und der Teich wurde auch mal richtig geputzt. 
Das sehe ich heute als Fehler. Hätte ich mehr Geduld gehabt, wäre ich schneller am Ziel gewesen. 

Mit den Pflanzen:
Ich bin anfangs auch durch die Märkte gelaufen und habe mir die Mickerlinge ind den Teich gesetzt. Da könnte man kaum erkennen, das der Teich bepflanzt ist, egal wie viele da drin waren.
Drum greif auf gute Alte Gebrauchtpflanzen zurück. Im Frühjahr machen viele Frühjahrsputz. Versuch dort mal richtig abzustauben. Die dann gleich viel üppigere bepflanzung bringt Deinen Teich richtig nach vorn.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

meine - bisherigen - Ideen zum Problem "Schlammsaugen" werde ich komplett neu überdenken. 

Bei meinem ca. 10 - 12 Jahre alten Teich ist nie was gemacht worden. In unmittelbarer Nähe stehen einige Bäume u.a. ein riesiger Nadelbaum ( Name k.a. ) der bei jedem Windstoss seine Nadeln abwirft.* Fazit*: All die Jahre ist alles mögliche in den Teich geflogen und hat eine dicke ( bestimmt 50 cm ) Schicht an Schmodder erzeugt. Wenn man darin rumsticht kommt einem eine richtig übel stinkende Gaswolke einem entgegen.

Das wollte ich abstellen und dachte mit ner Pumpe und Filter geht das - NEIN !

Mittlerweile habe ich ( auch Dank des Forums ) eingesehen, dass es mit ner Pumperei nicht getan ist. Ich werde wohl im Frühjahr radikal den Teich entleeren und neu aufbauen ( ohne Anfängerfehler z.B. Tannenwedel im Töpfchen / freundliche Grüße nach Wien  ) und neu befüllen mit dem Getier was ich retten kann.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hi Piddel,

vor allem sollten die Tannenbäume oder der Teich umziehen. 
Das Problem mit den Nadelbäumen kenne ich, es fliegen die Zapfen rein unmengen Nadeln und alles was so auf den Bäumen liegt. Ich hatte allerdings einiges mehr an Bäumen und das ging gar nicht gut. Vorallem durch das ausharzen der Nadeln und Äpfel habe ich es nie geschafft, den Teich in den Griff zu bekommen. Auch mit täglich Fastwasserwechsel. 

Drum prüfe wer eine Tanne pflanzt am Teichesrand... Solange die klein sind ist ja alles schön, aber wenn es dann 8-10 Meter werden und man eine Fällgenehmigung braucht...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Conny (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo,

wir halten es mit unserem Naturteich schon seit Anfang an so: keine Reinigung, Laub zeitnah entfernen, Vertrocknetes im Frühjahr.
Wie übrigens auch mit unserem gesamten Minigarten.
Der Dank ist eine enorme Artenvielfalt nicht nur an __ Libellen. Bei uns gibt es Pinselkäfer und Skorbionsfliegen im Garten und seit diesem Jahr Weidenjungfern 
Sehr gute Thread-Idee, Helmut


----------



## axel (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Damit meine Fische im Winter nicht unter Faulgasen leiden müssen und  ich auch in dem Teich bade, werde ich weiterhin alles heraussaugen und kächern .
Das große Fischsterben in unseren Seen letzten Winter war wohl ne Folge das die Faulgase nicht mehr entweichen konnten.
Das das sichtbare Kleingetier nach dem heraussaugen wieder in den Teich zurückkommt ist bei mir selbstverständlich .
Fadenalgen die sich im Winter bilden dürfen bei mir im Teich bleiben bis die anderen Wasserpflanzen wieder aktiv sind .
Meine Wasserpflanzen wachsen natürlich nicht so gut wie in einem Naturteich wo sich der Mulm ablagert. Aber so nach und nach fängt auch der grobe Kies an von den Wasserpflanzen erobert zu werden .

lg
axel


----------



## gartenfex (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo 
Markus, den Algenschmodder würde ich auf gar keinen fall zurückschütten. Es wäre ein hervorragender Dünger für ein Gemüsebeet. Mach ich bei mir mit den Schlam aus dem Schwimmbereich, Funktioniert sehr gut. Aber schon daraus siehst du, das der Schmodder in erster Linie Dünger-Stickstoff-Phosphor ist. Natürlich würde ich auch den Schlamm zuerst am zwischenlagern, um den Kleinlebewesen das überleben zu ermöglichen. Beim wiederbefüllen des neuen Teiches würde ich einen kleinen Teil als Starthilfe für die belebung des neuen Teiches/ Teichwassers nochmal wiedereinfüllen. Aber betonung liegt auf kleiner Teil.Auch die Pflanzen wirst du ja zwischenlagern und darin die Teichlebewesen "zwischenlagern". Deshalb glaube ich, das die belebung des Teiches auch mit den Pflanzen gefördert wird.
Ich habe vor 2 Jahren das erste mal mit EMs gearbeitet und damit die Faulgasbildung gegen null gebracht. Auch der Schlamm riecht seitdem bei weitem nicht mehr so faulig.


----------



## toco (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hallo,

den Schlammsauger-Thread habe ich als stiller Beobachter verfolgt und fand es interessant, wie sich die Dikussion immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema entfernte.

Deshalb finde ich diesen neuen Thread, der sich gezielt mit dem wichtigen Thema "Teichpflege" befasst, sehr sinvnoll!

Gleich vorweg Dank an Helmut, dass er den Begriff "Naturteich mit Besatz" verwendet, waren doch bislang viele Forenteilnehmer der Meinung, dass ein Teich mit Besatz von vornherein kein Naturteich sein kann!

Der Naturteich ohne Pflanzen stellt hinsichtlich Pflege die geringsten Ansprüche.

Bei den Teichen mit Besatz glaube ich, dass die Parameter


Wasservolumen (bei geringem Wasservolumen ist die Gefahr deutlich höher, dass das Wasser "kippt")
Lage des Teichs (Extremfälle:  freies Feld oder Waldnähe)
Art des Besatzes (Zuchtformen -> Koiteich; Wildfischarten aus stehenden Gewässern -> Naturteich mit Besatz; Wildfischarten aus Fließgewässern -> Teiche mit Besatz und Filtertechnik)

wesentlich den Pflegeaufwand bestimmen. 

Ich bin z.B. nicht der Meinung, dass Wasserpflanzen generell die Berge von Blättern, die im Herbst in der Nähe von Wäldern fallen, bis zum nächsten Herbst verarbeiten können. Irgendwann wird man die entstehenden Ablagerungsschichten reduzieren müssen. Eine vollständige Beseitigung von Ablagerungen halte ich aber nicht für sinnvoll bzw. sogar für gefährlich, weil man Gefahr läuft, das biologische Gleichgewicht des Teichs zu destabilisieren. 

Natürlich ist es ideal, wenn man vor dem Teichbau die "richtige" Lage bestimmen kann, aber was ist, wenn der Teich vom Vorbesitzer übernommen wurde bzw. auf dem Grundstück oder in der Nähe davon dichter Baumbewuchs steht? Bei kleineren Teichen funktionieren Laubschutznetze, bei größeren wird deren Verwendung schon sehr aufwendig!

Die Pflegeaufwand wird also je nach Einzelfall sehr unterschiedlich sein. 


Bei meiner Teichplanung konnte ich bei Null beginnen:
Neubaugrundstück (ehemaliger Acker, kein nennenswerter Baumbestand in der Nähe)! So konnte ich die Bepflanzung so wählen, dass eine stärkere Sedimentierung (womit auch immer) vermieden wird.

Meine Wildfischarten (s. mein Profil!) kommen in "freier Wildbahn" in stehenden Gewässern vor und reagieren nicht empfindlich auf organische (!) Belastung des Wassers. Eigentlich brauche ich bei meiner Teichgröße gar keine Technik. Ich wollte aber gerne einen Bachlauf bauen. Deshalb läuft bei mir eine einfache Bachlaufpumpe, die als Nebeneffekt das Wasser (ohne Filterung) umwälzt.

Und woraus bestehen die Reinigungsarbeiten?
Im Spätherbst schneide ich die aus dem Wasser herausragenden Teile der Pflanzen ab, mehr wird nicht gereinigt. Wasserwechsel finden bei meinem Teich in der niederschlagsreichen Jahreszeit automatisch statt, indem der Teich in Kanalisation überläuft.

Mein aktueller Teich ist zwar noch sehr jung (3. Jahr), ich glaube aber dennoch heute schon beurteilen zu können, dass "Faulschlammbeseitigungsorgien" wohl so bald nicht nötig sein werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Gedanken zur Reinigung unserer Teiche*

Hi tocco,



> Der Naturteich ohne Pflanzen stellt hinsichtlich Pflege die geringsten Ansprüche.



genau wie in meiner Badewanne, dort sind die Ansrüche an die Reinigung auch sehr gering, einfach Stöpsel ziehen fertig... 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------

